# My video problems



## tpatana (Apr 7, 2017)

I already was talking about this topic here maybe year ago, that was before 5D4 came out. Now that I have 5D4 I still have a problem.

My typical video need: indoor sports at not-too-bright gyms. For stills, I'm shooting 1/500 F2.8 ISO6400. My dream/hope would be to have video camera that would do 1080p 240fps 1/500 F2 ISO3200.

5D4 fell short on many of those. 1080p only shoots 60fps. 720p shoots 120fps without AF. My current video camera is ~5year old Panasonic camcorder which does decent quality 1080p60, but it doesn't have manual settings, it doesn't go 1/500 or F2. No clue on ISO. So while 5D4 is better, it's still not what I want. So the search continues.

Here's what I care about:
Must have manual controls for shutter etc.
Must have AF
Must work in that light level mentioned above
Must have 120fps at reasonable resolution
Can't be too expensive (not going $30k camera here...)

Would be nice to have:
240fps or more
EF lens mount

Don't care much:
4k (I don't mind, it'd be handy on some projects but for sports I need fps)
audio (I have external recorder)


Last summer I was really hoping 5D4 would have 1080p120 and 720p240, but it didn't. And to make it worse, no AF while shooting 120fps. Another good contender is Sony A6500. It'll do 1080p120 with AF. Also I could get the Sony 35mm F1.8 lens for that, plus EF metabones adapter. But the reviews for Sony are not that stellar.

And now there's GH5 coming with 1080p180. That's quite interesting, although I'm worried about the sensor size for low light.

The new Panasonic camcorders do 1080p120 or 1080i240, which is decent option too and they are not that expensive either. Sony RX100 would be nice if it did more than 4 second at a time. Samsung NX is ok too, but not that great.

I'll be shooting at US nationals this summer, so it'd be nice if I get something by then. I'm planning to shoot at World championships next year summer, so before that I'll get something for sure.

I can't really see any option that would say "Yes! this is the best solution!", so maybe I should wait until next summer? Or is there option I didn't think about? Usually already just writing out my thinking like this helps me to decide, but it'd be nice to get outside opinions too.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 8, 2017)

I do not know any cameras of this type in Canon / Panasonic below $ 30,000.
Sony is the king of the high FPS, but I do not trust its operation, especially when one needs to use its maximum theoretical performance without the proper cooling.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 8, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I do not know any cameras of this type in Canon / Panasonic below $ 30,000.
> Sony is the king of the high FPS, but I do not trust its operation, especially when one needs to use its maximum theoretical performance without the proper cooling.



Yea, I'm afraid you're right. Just hoping that there'd be some way I didn't think about. The Panasonic camcorders with 1080i240 might be one option, or possibly 1DX2. Problem with 1DX2 is that I'd use it for stills during the matches, so I'd still be short a camera to shoot video.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 28, 2017)

Ok, NAB deal from B&H made my mind, ordered JVC GY-HM170. Shoots 1080p120 and has pretty much all features I can think of. Meets all the "must have" features, but none of the wish list. Probably plenty good camera for me.


----------



## tpatana (May 2, 2017)

With the camera, I also ordered Cerevo Liveshell 2 device. Portable streaming box. I'll connect the box with HDMI to camera, and when wifi to my phone tether. After that I can broadcast to FB Live or Youtube Live (or many other streaming services).

Sounds like it's not the easiest device to use, but sounds interesting for sure. I'll be trying those out after I get them.


----------



## kingrobertii (May 9, 2017)

I use a Sony FS700 with an Odyssey Q7+ and it works wonders. Can shoot high-speed and is relatively cheap (in the video world) because it is a few years old. Very good set-up for anything from interviews to high-action sports.


----------



## Jerryrigged (Jun 2, 2017)

tpatana said:


> Here's what I care about:
> Must have manual controls for shutter etc.
> Must have AF
> Must work in that light level mentioned above
> ...



Sony A6500. I shoot weddings with 5D4 and A6500. Most of the time, the A6500 is on a gimbal. I often use the 1080p @ 120fps. Slow motion looks great. Good in low light. AF is close to Canon (not quite a flexible) and completely usable. (Side note: the 5D4 footage is really beautiful! Lots of people rip on it... but I shoot ~70% of weddings as a photographer, and only 30% as a videographer... so 5D4 is perfect balance).


----------



## tpatana (Jun 2, 2017)

Jerryrigged said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I care about:
> ...



A6500 was on the short list but I got that JVC GY-HM170. 1080p120 looks pretty good although AF could be better. I guess I'm spoiled by my DSLR AF performance.


----------



## leGreve (Jun 2, 2017)

tpatana said:


> I already was talking about this topic here maybe year ago, that was before 5D4 came out. Now that I have 5D4 I still have a problem.
> 
> My typical video need: indoor sports at not-too-bright gyms. For stills, I'm shooting 1/500 F2.8 ISO6400. My dream/hope would be to have video camera that would do 1080p 240fps 1/500 F2 ISO3200.
> 
> ...



Why on earth would you want 1/500s in a video camera? Shutterspeed follows framerate for the most organic look, unless of course you want extreme staccato in your look.

Your dreams sound like an FS7 or FS7 II... I use that myself for all my TVC work. And will do great things in 180fps.
Best of all it's base iso 2000, so you are already helped quite a lot.

I know it's not Canon colours, but frankly, no end user EVER comments on that, and once TV standards or YT are done with their compressions, your can't tell, unless you are shooting with something like Alexa or Red or C700.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 2, 2017)

leGreve said:


> Why on earth would you want 1/500s in a video camera? Shutterspeed follows framerate for the most organic look, unless of course you want extreme staccato in your look.



The sports I shoot, I've tried slowing down on post from 60p material (assuming shutter at 1/125 then) and all the fast moving objects are too blurred so during the fast movement there's just blob. 

Now I've shot some material with the JVC at 120p (I assume it defaults to 1/240 or 1/250, didn't try to set manually to 1/500 yet as there's plenty more other stuff to learn on the camera too) and it already looks much better although still bit blur left.


----------



## Ryan2tawfiq (Aug 16, 2018)

Jerryrigged said:


> Sony A6500. I shoot weddings with 5D4 and A6500. Most of the time, the A6500 is on a gimbal. I often use the 1080p @ 120fps. Slow motion looks great. Good in low light. AF is close to Canon (not quite a flexible) and completely usable. (Side note: the 5D4 footage is really beautiful! Lots of people rip on it... but I shoot ~70% of weddings as a photographer, and only 30% as a videographer... so 5D4 is perfect balance).





kingrobertii said:


> I use a Sony FS700 with an Odyssey Q7+ and it works wonders. Can shoot high-speed and is relatively cheap (in the video editing world) because it is a few years old. Very good set-up for anything from interviews to high-action sports.


What is the best GPU for video editing?


----------



## HardissonHard (Aug 26, 2020)

I had such troubles too, thanks for answers


----------

